# The Best Greyhawk Age of Worms Campaign In Chicago!!!



## The_Gunslinger658 (May 13, 2006)

Age of Worms:
This game will commence on Tuesday the 23rd at 630pm on the northside of chicago.
We have two seats left open, so hurry and claim your seat in whats going to be a truly epic campaign of Dungeon Magazines Age of Worms.

I will note in this thread when the seats have been filled.

Suffice to say all WoTC books will be in play, if there is anything in particular you want to play thats not in the core books, let me know and I'll approve or disapprove it.

Everybody will start out at 2nd level, recieve one bonus feat, max HP's, All scores will start at Base 10 with a 34 point buy. Everybody will have 900gp each to spend on their characters.

If the character comes with a backround, I'll throw in some extra xp for the effort or a minor magical item if the backround is awsome.

Every body will start out in city of Sanctuary (yes the same Sanctuary from Thieves World) and the Campaign will start from there.

If interested please e-mail:

scott dot holst at us dot army dot mil

or post here.

The location will be around foster and western, 5530 n. artesian to be exact.


Questions?


Scott


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (May 16, 2006)

Hi-

After giving Action Points some thought, I have decided to include them in my Greyhawk campaign. The Campaign will start in 579 CY. This is the year given in the original Greyhawk boxed set.


Scott


----------



## Pbartender (May 17, 2006)

If can't fill your two seats by the 23rd, you might consider dropping in at the Chicago Gameday at Games Plus in Mount Prospect on June 17th.  It's a lot of fun, and a great way to meet some Chicago-area gamers face-to-face.


----------

